# 2 Cool Time to Fish



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

:walkingsmTurned in the retirement papers today. Last day will be March 31st. Looks like I will get to enjoy the bulk head bite and the white bass run this spring. If you 2coolers see a white TR21 or a 15 ft alweld with a string of noodles in tow stop and say hello. Always enjoy a visit and usually have a cup of coffee or a cold beer.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Good for you!!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats! Enjoy your time on the water.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Congratz!!! Be cool we have 2cool flag. So we know who is who. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats and wish you many good years on the water. I did it 12 years ago and been able to make a trip ave 90+ times a year,


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats and wish you many good years on the water. I did it 12 years ago and been able to make a trip ave 90+ times a year,


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A very sincere congratulations!


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats and enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats. See you on the water


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats on retirement. Get out and enjoy it.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

You made the haul! Congrats!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*congratulations*

See you on the lake


----------



## mista (Aug 27, 2014)

It takes a lot to get to that point. Congrats and enjoy everyday. You earned it.
Fish on.......


----------



## DesertFugee (Mar 7, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Lucky...


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

5 years, here, welcome!:goldfish:


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats! In 30 years I'll be in your shoes lord willing


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Good deal, enjoy


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Wtg , congrats


----------

